# "Pedi-Paws"??



## billt (Nov 15, 2007)

Has anyone taken the bait and bought one of these yet? I see where the Walgreens by me now has them for $20.00. I just wondered if anyone has used one, and what you thought of it. Thumbs up or down?? Bill T.


----------



## MaxwellSmart (Aug 11, 2008)

My neighbor uses it and says he recommends it. He has a black lab, golden mix, and a greyhound. The only thing is that you have to be patient for an adujstment period, it takes a little while for the dogs to get used to the sound. But according to him, (after the sound adjustment) it's a whole lot less stressful and and painfree than traditional nail trimmers. We have a "As seen on TV" store near by, and I think he said it only costs $15 so I'm going to go this weekend and pick it up. I'm actually excited about it...some of Max's nails are really sensitive and it's a real chore to trim them. Hopefully, it's as good as people are saying it is.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

I don't need one, mine haven't had their nail clipped since May, lot of walking and tennis court action!


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

I bought the Peticure. Mostly because I felt bad that the guy who put out it out first has had his product and commercials ripped off by several competitors. I'm not sure why he didn't patent it! Maybe he couldn't because of the Dremel nail version? 

Anywho, the grinding is far superior to clipping as far as my dog's reaction and my fear level (of hurting them) is concerned.


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

We have one and love it. We bought it back in September when we got Tucker. We use it on our 2 dogs and 3 cats. It's so much easier than trying to use regular nail trimmers. I highly recommend it.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Had one in my hand last night to buy, but when I saw it was battery operated, I wondered about the power.


----------



## paxtonsmom (Nov 6, 2008)

Have one and love it!!


----------

